# Changing Rabbit Food



## Eve (Dec 19, 2005)

I have run out of the brand of pellets I usually feed my bun. My boyfriend has bought a different variety of pellets, as thestore Iusually buy from was unexpectedly closed.

I have read that rabbits can get sick if you change the brand of pellets without doing so gradually. Should I be concerned about feeding him this new variety? Will doing so be very harmful for him?

Thanks so much for your time, I am still new to all this


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 19, 2005)

How long are you expecting to feed the new pellet for? If you can say get out to the store tmrw, I would just feed a whole bunch of hay until you can get a bag of the regular pellets. 

If that is not possible..if by any chace you still have the old bag of pellets, compare the ingredients and percentages..if they are pretty close you'll probably have a less chance of stomach upset....

In any case since you cant do a transitional change, I would maybe feed a lot more hay and reduced pellets and then gradually build up on the amt. of pellet you feed, and maybe pick up some vitamins to supplement during the change.

Sorry its not a ton of info, but its the best I could think of..


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Dec 19, 2005)

When I used to sell bunnies for pets, I always provided a container of my feed for them to mix with whatever feed they were going to feed the bunny, and I told them to do so over about a weeks' time. I also told them to provide about as much hay as the bunny could eat to help ease the transition time. I guess it depends on if you are going to switch entirely to the new feed, or if you are going to go back to your old feed. Switching them around all the time is not a good thing.

~ Dolores


----------



## kgarver (Dec 19, 2005)

well before i knew changing pellet brands couldcause harm, i switched my rabbits food 2 times with two differentbrands of pellets. :embarrassed: *thankfully* nothing happened tohim and he never had any issues from it. (But now that I know, Iwouldn't do that again)

have you already opened the new brand of pellets? if not, i would justtake those back and feed your rabbit lots of hay until you can get theold brand.


----------



## Eve (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone! I didn't realise Icould feed him just hay without pellets for a day, I was worried he'dbe starving. I will get more of his old food tomorrow morningbecause the new one isn't as high in fibre.

Is it better to feed rabbits mixed food or the complete pellets? Icurrently have the mixed food but my bun appears to be eating only sometypes of seeds and leaving the others. I tried to not give him anymorefood until he finished the bits he didn't like as much, but he hasstarted pushing them out of his bowl and all over the cage floor:disgust:


----------



## bluebird (Dec 19, 2005)

I feed a complete feed with no seeds or coloredbits in it rabbits tend to scratch to get to the stuff they like.anyother foods are given in a seperate bowl.bluebird


----------



## pamnock (Dec 19, 2005)

As mentioned, adding hay will make up for the extra fiber that you new food is lower in.

Generally, changing pellets "cold turkey" doesn't make a rabbit illbecause the composition of most pellets is verysimilar.Over 15+ years we havebought/soldrabbits that are put on a different feeds with no problems.Stress contributes more to illness of a new rabbit than the pelletchange.

You would need to make a gradual change when you are making a dramatic feed change such as adding greens to the diet.

There can be issues when the rabbit doesn't like the new feed. In those cases, it can be helpful to mix the old in.



Pam

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/





Pam


----------



## kgarver (Dec 19, 2005)

Eve - I think the pellets alone are best fordaily feeding. The ones with the seeds and colorful bits in them aremore of a treat feed from what I've read. In the beginning when Ididn't know better I was giving that treat feed to my rabbit and hewould only eat the colored bits and leave the pellets. I was alsogiving him WAY too much of it. Now I feed him pellets by his weight. Igive him 1/2 cup a day. I give him half in the morning and the rest anight. He also gets unlimited hay. He didn't like the pellets alone atfirst but he got used to it. He also eats A LOT more hay now and drinksa lot more water too. He gets treats maybe once a week


----------



## edwinf8936 (Dec 19, 2005)

Mine will only eat one brand, so I gave up trying others.

Ed


----------



## bunnydude (Dec 19, 2005)

*Eve wrote: *


> Is itbetter to feed rabbits mixed food or the complete pellets? I currentlyhave the mixed food but my bun appears to be eating only some types ofseeds and leaving the others.


I would feed just regular pellets (along with greens and hay).I once read that the more colorful a feed, the worse it is for bunnies.


----------



## Eve (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I'll seek out some regular pellets to change to this week.


----------



## Salem's Momma (Jun 28, 2021)

Can you switch the type of pellets within the same brand? I ran out as well and the only Oxbow type that 3 pet stores had was Garden Select instead of Adult Nutrition. My little guy has been without pellets for the weekend. He's had all the hay, water and greens though. I can't mix it with the other type because we don't have anymore. Should I give him a smaller amount this week while I build up?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 28, 2021)

Salem's Momma said:


> Can you switch the type of pellets within the same brand? I ran out as well and the only Oxbow type that 3 pet stores had was Garden Select instead of Adult Nutrition. My little guy has been without pellets for the weekend. He's had all the hay, water and greens though. I can't mix it with the other type because we don't have anymore. Should I give him a smaller amount this week while I build up?



Please start a new thread to ask about this. This is a very old thread and tagging on to old threads is discouraged. [I will lock this thread so you can begin a new one under Nutrition.]


----------

